# Went on a GUIDED snow goose hunt in Delta!



## M Gayler

And made **** sure I didn't leave anything in that $hi/hole I would ever have to go back for!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Tell us how you really feel....


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Fowlmouth said:


> Tell us how you really feel....


+1


----------



## Mojo1

I take it your guided hunt did not turn out well? o-||


----------



## shaun larsen

did you atleast whack a few pigeons to help pass the time??


----------



## drsx

LOL ouch! hahah give us some more details.


----------



## M Gayler

shaun larsen said:


> did you atleast whack a few pigeons to help pass the time??


I see you have been there before :lol: stacked up a bunch of collards while waiting on a prayer.


----------



## Pumpgunner

M Gayler said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":30stmnj0]did you atleast whack a few pigeons to help pass the time??


I see you have been there before :lol: stacked up a bunch of collards while waiting on a prayer.[/quote:30stmnj0]

Collards? Nothing better than collards and hamhocks........


----------



## shaun larsen

M Gayler said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":2njm6bi0]did you atleast whack a few pigeons to help pass the time??


I see you have been there before :lol: stacked up a bunch of collards while waiting on a prayer.[/quote:2njm6bi0]
yeah ive spent my fair share of time in those fields waiting for something that is never going to happen :roll: :? the delta snow goose hunt might suck, but it has some of the best pigeon hunting in the state!! :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY

I've hunted the delta hunt once! It was AMAZING! Wish i could have got back out this year!


----------



## Chad Yamane

Please do tell us more???? Wait, let me guess how it went. You showed up opening morning excited to go chase the white devil. You paid the guide $200 per gun. Little did you know that 30 other guys had done the same thing. As you started to line up in the ditch that excitement slowly turned itself off and at the end of the day the only person smiling was the guide? If it went something along those lines please let everyone know who to beware of. And let this be a warning to the rest of you. Check references!!!! It doesn't matter if you are going halfway around the country or to Delta, Utah.


----------



## M Gayler

Chad Yamane said:


> Please do tell us more???? Wait, let me guess how it went. You showed up opening morning excited to go chase the white devil. You paid the guide $200 per gun. Little did you know that 30 other guys had done the same thing. As you started to line up in the ditch that excitement slowly turned itself off and at the end of the day the only person smiling was the guide? If it went something along those lines please let everyone know who to beware of. And let this be a warning to the rest of you. Check references!!!! It doesn't matter if you are going halfway around the country or to Delta, Utah.


Don't really want to bash on anybody, but you must have been hiding in the brush watching. It was 250.00 by the way _(O)_ never saw a goose hell of an expensive dove hunt.


----------



## hotspot

M Gayler said:


> Don't really want to bash on anybody, but you must have been hiding in the brush watching. It was 250.00 by the way _(O)_ never saw a goose hell of an expensive dove hunt.


Utah's waterfowl guiding at its best!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Funny thing about these kinds of deals, there's _usually_ two sides to every story...Let me ask you a few questions?

Did the guide have land leased for you to hunt on?
Did the guide do everything he could to make sure you had a good hunt even if the birds didn't cooperate?
Was the fact that it snowed 6 inches the guides fault? Did this guide promise perfect weather?
How many HUNDRED hand made decoys did the guide provide you with?
Did the guide provide a lunch?
Were you well hidden and comfortable? (think about how much more uncomfortable it could have been)
Did this guide GUARANTEE you would kill a limit of geese?
Could you have done, negotiated, afforded, planned, executed, ANY of this on your own?
*Did the guide not offer you your money back and only end up with $100 of it????*
*Did ANYBODY pay more than $100 for the whole hunt??? Really!!!!????*

C'mon guy!

The reason I ask these questions is because I've spent some time guiding and I know how hard it is. Especially when you have multiple people with multiple personalities, age differences, shooting abilities, skill levels, comfort range, heat and cold tolerances, etc, etc, etc, Bottom line, no matter how hard you try, you dont always make everyone happy...


----------



## Homer

Great post Tex!!!!!
Hunting snows in delta is a crap shoot at best. Unless you have land and someone to tell you the geese have arrived, its usually a waste of time. Just because you were guided, does not mean a guarantee or he would have given you back all your money. Try leasing your own land for 250.


----------



## Petersen

Chad Yamane said:


> If it went something along those lines please let everyone know who to beware of.





M Gayler said:


> Don't really want to bash on anybody...


As Tex pointed out, there are two sides to every story. Expressing opinions on this forum is pretty much what the forum is all about, but when those opinions have the potential to damage the reputations of individuals or affect their livelihoods, it gets dicey. I'm not an attorney, and I don't know whether or not offering an opinion on a guiding service differs from offering an opinion on a restaurant or a movie at a review website. I do know, however, that the forum rules discourage slanderous posts, so I agree with M Gayler about bashing people - don't do it.


----------



## drsx

Just an FYI..... since there is so much talk of slander lately......


Defamation is a false statement of fact against an individual’s character or reputation, either intentionally or negligently published to a third person, holding the defamed person up to ridicule, contempt, hatred, shame, or disgrace. There are two types of defamation: Slander and Libel. Slander is an untrue spoken statement about a person that harms their reputation and standing in their community. A person injured by slander can bring a civil lawsuit against the party that made the false statement.

Where a person is defamed in writing, it is called libel. Libel also includes television broadcasts. In many ways libel is more serious because it is more likely to reach a far greater audience. In New York a libeled person’s damages are presumed because the defamatory statement is preserved for a greater period of time.

It is important to note that the statute of limitations for defamation is different in each state. A statute of limitations is the time that a civil or criminal action must be brought forward. The limitations period begins when a defamatory statement is communicated to someone other than the plaintiff. For instance, in New York, New Jersey, and California the statute of limitations is one year. However, in Washington and Indiana it is two years. Because the time to bring an action defamation is shorter than a negligence action, it is imperative that a person who believes they have been defamed speak with an attorney immediately.


----------



## ridgetop

Petersen said:


> Chad Yamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it went something along those lines please let everyone know who to beware of.
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="M Gayler":3bfydku1]Don't really want to bash on anybody...
Click to expand...

As Tex pointed out, there are two sides to every story. Expressing opinions on this forum is pretty much what the forum is all about, but when those opinions have the potential to damage the reputations of individuals or affect their livelihoods, it gets dicey. I'm not an attorney, and I don't know whether or not offering an opinion on a guiding service differs from offering an opinion on a restaurant or a movie at a review website. I do know, however, that the forum rules discourage slanderous posts, so I agree with M Gayler about bashing people - don't do it.[/quote:3bfydku1]
Except when it applys to SFW, MossBack, Doyle Moss, or Don Peay. Then anything goes, right Pete? :roll:


----------



## M Gayler

Just to clarify. My original statement wasn't directed towards the guide, but to the entire experience. Delta, the people who live there(at least the ones I met), the very unusual ways people hunt the snows :O•-:. It as a whole was a bad experience and I for one won't bother trying it again. Just one mans opinion I hope others have better luck with it than I did.


----------



## paddler

Sorry to hear of your bad experience. OTOH, anybody know where you can go to have a good shoot for ECDs? I got a new-to-me 20 gauge SxS I'd like to shoot.


----------



## Petersen

ridgetop said:


> Except when it applys to SFW, MossBack, Doyle Moss, or Don Peay. Then anything goes, right Pete? :roll:


Incorrect.

Public figures and organization have intentionally placed themselves into the public limelight and can, consequently, be expected to receive a certain amount of public attention and scrutiny for their public positions and actions. If the scrutiny starts to cross over the line into mean-spirited personal insults or borderline libelous statements we'll throw in cautionary statements to cool those discussions down as well. As for MossBack and Doyle Moss, we've reined in plenty of discussions and removed posts on both when the wacky accusations and rumors of illegal activities started to show up. They're all judgment calls, and the moderators and I are sometimes put in difficult positions trying to sort it all out and do the best we can - like with this thread, for example.

I'm not trying to be a rule monger about this, I just don't want any of you to inadvertently stumble into legal trouble, and I especially don't want to receive any calls from attorneys accusing the forum of being negligent or somehow complicit in those legal issues for failing to take adequate action to deal with them.


----------



## shaun larsen

Petersen said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it applys to SFW, MossBack, Doyle Moss, or Don Peay. Then anything goes, right Pete? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> If the scrutiny starts to cross over the line into mean-spirited personal insults or borderline libelous statements we'll throw in cautionary statements to cool those discussions down as well. As for MossBack and Doyle Moss, we've reined in plenty of discussions and removed posts on both when the wacky accusations and rumors of illegal activities started to show up.
Click to expand...

thats bull. there are pages and pages of threads where you continue to allow people to spread rumors of illegal practices used by doyle and his crew. no one can ever prove that these events happened, but they sure like to talk about it, which you allow...


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Funny thing about these kinds of deals, there's _usually_ two sides to every story...Let me ask you a few questions?
> 
> Did the guide have land leased for you to hunt on?
> Did the guide do everything he could to make sure you had a good hunt even if the birds didn't cooperate?
> Was the fact that it snowed 6 inches the guides fault? Did this guide promise perfect weather?
> How many HUNDRED hand made decoys did the guide provide you with?
> Did the guide provide a lunch?
> Were you well hidden and comfortable? (think about how much more uncomfortable it could have been)
> Did this guide GUARANTEE you would kill a limit of geese?
> Could you have done, negotiated, afforded, planned, executed, ANY of this on your own?
> *Did the guide not offer you your money back and only end up with $100 of it????*
> *Did ANYBODY pay more than $100 for the whole hunt??? Really!!!!????*
> 
> C'mon guy!
> 
> The reason I ask these questions is because I've spent some time guiding and I know how hard it is. Especially when you have multiple people with multiple personalities, age differences, shooting abilities, skill levels, comfort range, heat and cold tolerances, etc, etc, etc, Bottom line, no matter how hard you try, you dont always make everyone happy...


Excellent post!!! ITS HUNTING PEOPLE! HUNTING!

Lmao at most of the posts I read on the waterfowl forum. Ridiculas :roll:


----------



## M Gayler

Ridiculas?


----------



## bwhntr

M Gayler said:


> Ridiculas?


Yes, ridiculas.


----------



## Petersen

shaun larsen said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it applys to SFW, MossBack, Doyle Moss, or Don Peay. Then anything goes, right Pete? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> If the scrutiny starts to cross over the line into mean-spirited personal insults or borderline libelous statements we'll throw in cautionary statements to cool those discussions down as well. As for MossBack and Doyle Moss, we've reined in plenty of discussions and removed posts on both when the wacky accusations and rumors of illegal activities started to show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bull. there are pages and pages of threads where you continue to allow people to spread rumors of illegal practices used by doyle and his crew. no one can ever prove that these events happened, but they sure like to talk about it, which you allow...
Click to expand...

I'm sorry that you don't like the moderating here Shaun. You are free to go elsewhere if you're not happy with it and feel as though you're not getting your money's worth from this free service. We banned you for two weeks not long ago for repeated forum rule infractions, and to state it bluntly I'd prefer that you leave and take your attitude with you on your way out. Please give me an excuse to make that ban permanent. Really, most anything at all will do at this point.


----------



## bwhntr

Lol, why does that make me smile? ;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Wow Petersen. just not right. the dude is just pointing out stuff and you getting all mad over it.He does has a point. You know some times a little pissy match on here is a good thing.


----------



## shaun larsen

Petersen said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it applys to SFW, MossBack, Doyle Moss, or Don Peay. Then anything goes, right Pete? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> If the scrutiny starts to cross over the line into mean-spirited personal insults or borderline libelous statements we'll throw in cautionary statements to cool those discussions down as well. As for MossBack and Doyle Moss, we've reined in plenty of discussions and removed posts on both when the wacky accusations and rumors of illegal activities started to show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bull. there are pages and pages of threads where you continue to allow people to spread rumors of illegal practices used by doyle and his crew. no one can ever prove that these events happened, but they sure like to talk about it, which you allow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like the moderating here Shaun. You are free to go elsewhere if you're not happy with it and feel as though you're not getting your money's worth from this free service. We banned you for two weeks not long ago for repeated forum rule infractions, and to state it bluntly I'd prefer that you leave and take your attitude with you on your way out. Please give me an excuse to make that ban permanent. Really, most anything at all will do at this point.
Click to expand...

go ahead and do what you think you need to do! ive done nothing wrong. just stated my opinion, which im entitled to.......


----------



## Riverrat77

bwhntr said:


> Lol, why does that make me smile? ;-)


  We actually agree on this.... Which one of us gets to reverse our position? Suppose it'll be me since you posted it first. 



Petersen said:


> I'm sorry that you don't like the moderating here Shaun. You are free to go elsewhere if you're not happy with it and *feel as though you're not getting your money's worth from this free service.*


LOL... this is pretty much it. Sucks that the dude's hunt wasn't something that would grab prime time Outdoor Channel coverage.... but its also Pete's playground here. If you don't like it... bail. A couple people MIGHT wave when you leave. :lol:

Dustin... a good dustup is fun sometimes but if they don't want it here, I suppose it can always go to the G forum.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Riverrat77 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, why does that make me smile? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> We actually agree on this.... Which one of us gets to reverse our position? Suppose it'll be me since you posted it first.
> 
> 
> 
> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like the moderating here Shaun. You are free to go elsewhere if you're not happy with it and *feel as though you're not getting your money's worth from this free service.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... this is pretty much it. Sucks that the dude's hunt wasn't something that would grab prime time Outdoor Channel coverage.... but its also Pete's playground here. If you don't like it... bail. A couple people MIGHT wave when you leave. :lol:
> 
> Dustin... a good dustup is fun sometimes but if they don't want it here, I suppose it can always go to the G forum.
Click to expand...

Have you fallen on your head.All kiss up now. Come on.


----------



## bwhntr

Riverrat77 said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, why does that make me smile? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> We actually agree on this.... Which one of us gets to reverse our position? Suppose it'll be me since you posted it first.
Click to expand...

WTH??? Something strange is brewing in the universe. I can't explain it, but its there.


----------



## UWN admin

shaun larsen said:


> go ahead and do what you think you need to do! ive done nothing wrong. just stated my opinion, which im entitled to.......


Look, I gave you guys some absolutely honest advice about how some of you need to rein in your comments in the waterfowl forum when it comes to making online statements that might be construed a libelous. These statements leave some of you in a very vulnerable legal position. Your response was a snarky statement about it being B.S.

Online forums are legally protected by federal laws from the posts made by forum participants. Forum participants, however, have no such protection and are fully liable for the comments they make. This isn't B.S. and it isn't hypothetical.

I'm considering a decision whether or not to permanently terminate the waterfowl forum due to these and other ongoing issues that some of you refuse to take seriously despite repeated warnings over the past several months.

I'm tired of dealing with the attitudes, the petty vendettas, the bickering and the behind-the-scenes soap operas with some of you waterfowl guys. Either get on board with a better attitude, stop pointing fingers at others and do a better job at policing yourselves or this waterfowl forum goes away.


----------



## clintonias

I will try to lighten up the conversation a little... I also went on Delta snow goose hunt a few years ago, very few geese, got put in a pit with 18 other guys, shot about 10 shells maybe, got fed some delicious take out pizza, spent the day with my brothers and nephews and had a great time. I kinda knew I would be in a crowded pit, had a few shots at geese that I had only seen in the movies prior to this day, learned a ton about decoying and simply left with no geese and a smile. Will I go back? Probably not... Will I check references in the future and book with someone better? Already did. Will I blow 200.00 again at a chance to stand in the mud and eat crappy cold pizza to maybe see zero geese rub elbows with my family and goof off and laugh and watch the sun rise and set overlooking 300 decoys with the anticipation that maybe we will have to crouch for a chance at what we live to do? Any day and everyday. 

Clint


----------



## Markthehunter88

nice post Clint... Tex did have some great questions...


----------



## Donttreadonme

UWN admin said:


> Look, I gave you guys some absolutely honest advice about how some of you need to rein in your comments in the waterfowl forum when it comes to making online statements that might be construed a libelous. These statements leave some of you in a very vulnerable legal position. Your response was a snarky statement about it being B.S.
> 
> Online forums are legally protected by federal laws from the posts made by forum participants. Forum participants, however, have no such protection and are fully liable for the comments they make. This isn't B.S. and it isn't hypothetical.
> 
> I'm considering a decision whether or not to permanently terminate the waterfowl forum due to these and other ongoing issues that some of you refuse to take seriously despite repeated warnings over the past several months.
> 
> I'm tired of dealing with the attitudes, the petty vendettas, the bickering and the behind-the-scenes soap operas with some of you waterfowl guys. Either get on board with a better attitude, stop pointing fingers at others and do a better job at policing yourselves or this waterfowl forum goes away.


I fully support this idea. Shut this puppy down. I know I am one to stir the pot at times and I do so because of the indignant, self righteous and selfish view of most of those who frequent this site. I have lost faith in the internet duck hunters. They are a jealous, hateful group of individuals who want everything their way. A good friend of mine expressed it best. He told me; "Utah duck hunters are a vicious bunch of cannibals. They will eat their own." Utah duck hunters at large are a great bunch of people, but those on here are a bunch of pompous wannabees.


----------



## Guest

joe drexler desriben his own self; only thing left out is they yuppie scum to; ha ha;

*Note:* The moderators have decided to permanently ban Klark from the forum.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Guys will just move to another section of this forum and start chit there, so it doesn't matter if the waterfowl section stays open or closed. I for one would hate to see the waterfowl section closed. Even if we are all a bunch of pompous wannabees :roll: .
Just get rid of a few that like to make slanderous remarks and problem solved.......


----------



## gooseblaster

It's like some have nothing better to do


----------



## izzydog

This thread got hi-jacked quick. Listen to what Tex and Chad have to say. Keep your expectations realistic. That being said, when somebody is spending their hard earned cash a guide needs to provide an exceptional hunt in my opinion. This doesn't mean a limit of birds necessarily. The only bird guides I know will tell you up front if there aren't any birds flying and wont take your money if there aren't. If you need any references p.m. me or ask Chad, he knows some pretty good guys.


----------



## BigMac

My two cents on guided hunts. I went to Canada in 2010 & was a bit concerned because of the time frame we went. Had a friend that had been with the outfitter before & had nothing but good to say about him. We hunted 3 days & had a good first day & third day. But the second day the birds did not want to cooperate at all. Don't get me wrong we kill birds that day but not like the others. I guess the point I am trying to get at is the guide can't control the birds. But they did do every thing they could to get us on them. Worked the guts out changing up the spread & scouting. GIVE THEM CREDIT FOR THE THINGS THEY CAN CONTROL!


----------



## utahgolf

the whole snow goose hunt here is a novelty.... we have such a tiny tiny tiny number of birds that come through here compared to other states. this hunt is mostly for guides and lease holders. I know a few guys that get into some birds but as a whole its not much of a hunt nor does it do anything to curb anything whatsoever in the tundra. its cool that these birds come through here each spring and stay for a bit but at the rate all the clowns go out there and blast at them, it won't be long before these birds really shorten their stay.


----------



## Vanilla

Far be it from me to tell anyone else how to run their sandbox...but instead of shutting down the entire forum, you could just ban the same handful people that cause every issue. Go back and take a look at the threads that have caused you the most heartburn. You'll see the same 5-6 people in every one. Just a thought. 

Snow goose hunting in Utah will never be South Dakota. (or anywhere else they get millions of birds) We don't get many birds. And there is a very limited area to hunt them. Most of those places are locked up, and the birds get wise to them VERY quickly. So that is the first thing you need to be aware of when booking a hunt. But I do think if a guide is going to have other guys there hunting they should be obligated to at least tell you when you are booking the hunt. Maybe they did tell them that. If so, at least you knew what you were signing up for. That would be pretty unprofessional if that information is being withheld.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Or a person that gets permission for himself to hunt private property and then shows up with a dozen paying clients. I hope guides are direct with land owners about their intentions, especially if they don't pay for a lease.


----------



## hotspot

Joel Draxler said:


> I fully support this idea. Shut this puppy down. I know I am one to stir the pot at times and I do so because of the indignant, self righteous and selfish view of most of those who frequent this site. I have lost faith in the internet duck hunters. They are a jealous, hateful group of individuals who want everything their way. A good friend of mine expressed it best. He told me; "Utah duck hunters are a vicious bunch of cannibals. They will eat their own." Utah duck hunters at large are a great bunch of people, but those on here are a bunch of pompous wannabees.


LOLOLOLOL!!!!! hello pot, meet kettle!! look in the mirror Joel Draxler, you just described yourself.


----------



## Clarq

utahgolf said:


> its cool that these birds come through here each spring and stay for a bit but at the rate all the clowns go out there and blast at them, it won't be long before these birds really shorten their stay.


That's a safe bet. I've hunted spring snows ever since they've been open (in the north zone), and it's gotten worse every year. The first year was a ton of fun, the second year was okay, and these last years have been pretty bad. The first year, my family had a field lease, and we shot several snows with a dozen GHG shells and another 20 white towels used for decoys. Now you can't convince a snow to come to your field unless you're right on the X. They're coming later every year as well.

With us, it got to the point where we couldn't justify a field lease anymore because we're not about to spend hundreds/thousands on decoys (in addition to a field lease) for a short season, largely dependent on the weather. I think a lot of people are going to give up like we did. If so, things might get better. If people are willing to spend the $$ and time, it's only going to get worse. Either way, it's going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## Clarq

hotspot said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fully support this idea. Shut this puppy down. I know I am one to stir the pot at times and I do so because of the indignant, self righteous and selfish view of most of those who frequent this site. I have lost faith in the internet duck hunters. They are a jealous, hateful group of individuals who want everything their way. A good friend of mine expressed it best. He told me; "Utah duck hunters are a vicious bunch of cannibals. They will eat their own." Utah duck hunters at large are a great bunch of people, but those on here are a bunch of pompous wannabees.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!!!!! hello pot, meet kettle!! look in the mirror Joel Draxler, you just described yourself.
Click to expand...

Uh-oh hotspot. You might want to change that message before they ban you.


----------



## Huge29

shaun larsen said:


> thats bull. there are pages and pages of threads where you continue to allow people to spread rumors of illegal practices used by doyle and his crew. no one can ever prove that these events happened, but they sure like to talk about it, which you allow...


You mean kind of like this one? Or maybe there is a better example that you can provide...
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32144&p=419573#p419573
It was just the last one that I recall, but certainly you can find numerous examples among "pages and pages."


----------



## Fiction32

Sure would be a shame to lose the waterfowl forum because of retortive impulsive comments. Let it lie guys. Whether we agree or not it's their forum and not our decision to make.


----------



## Homer

Gutpile o-|| :mrgreen:


----------



## kev

> Or a person that gets permission for himself to hunt private property and then shows up with a dozen paying clients. I hope guides are direct with land owners about their intentions, especially if they don't pay for a lease.


The ground had been leased. Permissions and money exchanged hands well before the hunt began. The land owner was made fully aware of everything that was going to take place, including the amount of people that were going to be there.



> But I do think if a guide is going to have other guys there hunting they should be obligated to at least tell you when you are booking the hunt. Maybe they did tell them that. If so, at least you knew what you were signing up for. That would be pretty unprofessional if that information is being withheld.


Nothing was witheld. The party that booked those spots was a return hunter, and booked the spots immediatly (sp?) after the 2011 hunt. They hunted in the same fashion, from the same blinds, with the same amount of people.

Now having said all that, I wish to make my intention clear. I only post to present the facts. I know they are facts, because I was present when all the information I have presented was exchanged between the parties that I have accounted for. Sometimes even allegations and/or random thoughts get miscommunicated.

I have my views and opinions on guided hunts but only really have this to offer, above and beyond what has already been said. References are just that references, and in my experienceyou most likely won't get a bad one from the service/person you are interviewing. My preferred method. Call the guy. Ask questions. If you have a particular style of hunting that is a complete deal breaker for you, then you best ask about it. If you would like to hunt in a particular fashion, IE: layout hunting or something similar, then ask. If you don't then in my opinion, the blame rests solely on you (assuming of course, all methods and practices are legal).

Later,
Kev


----------



## shaun larsen

Huge29 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats bull. there are pages and pages of threads where you continue to allow people to spread rumors of illegal practices used by doyle and his crew. no one can ever prove that these events happened, but they sure like to talk about it, which you allow...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean kind of like this one? Or maybe there is a better example that you can provide...
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=32144&p=419573#p419573
> It was just the last one that I recall, but certainly you can find numerous examples among "pages and pages."
Click to expand...

yep! because you, A MOD, said this long before some one stepped in and added a note to that post


Huge29 said:


> BradN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will take the last post to be deleted?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be deleted? There are no less than 50 similar posts out there on the forum...
Click to expand...

hmmm..... -Ov-


----------



## Riverrat77

gooseblaster said:


> It's like some have nothing better to do


Pretty much....


----------



## hatuquack

Ok guys, I am for sure not a moderator here, and I sure wouldn't want to be. I hunted snows growing up in Iowa, and although it was fun, it sure wasn't good eatin. I only shoot what I can eat, snows ain't it. Going on a guided hunt comes with expectations, however, it isn't always what you, yourself expect. I went on a guided hunt in Wyoming, our party shot our limit, and then got to watch the geese land in the decoys while the guide filmed them. It was out of this world. The next year our expectations were the same, but the wind decided to blow so hard that our windshields got pitted. Needless to say, we had very few geese when we left. The guide tried his hardest to get us into geese, even offering to take us to the sewer lagoon where he knew we would get our limit. Of course, we declined his offer because we wanted a real hunt. So, instead of dissing this guide I would suggest to just mark it up as a disappointing expectation. Oh by the way, don't shut down this forum because its informative, and the arguments can sometimes be exciting.


----------



## NothinButGreen

i havent been in this thread yet, nor wanna read it.. who wants to fill me in on what happen


----------



## shaun larsen

Dustin Richardson said:


> i havent been in this thread yet, nor wanna read it.. who wants to fill me in on what happen


im bored, so i will  end result, Klark got banned for calling joel yuppy scum, and im on the border of banishment myself for sharing my opinion on some things that happened on the forum in the past :mrgreen: go back and read through it to get the full story. you should be able to get caught up pretty quick o-||


----------



## hossblur

kinda off subject, but a few years ago THE PIG MAN filmed a show with him hunting elk late season on the manti. They were really hunting hard, you know they hauled in a bunch of hey and baited the elk. Long story short I contacted the PIG MAN and his sponsors to let him/them know what he was doing was baiting and that it was illegal. I then contacted the DWR, only to find that what this mighty hunter was doing was, and I quote, "not illegal, but highly unethical and non sporting". Apparently ol' PIG MAN and his lawyer made the same call I did, so I got a harsh letter explaining how I was going to be sued for dafamation. Being a fair guy I responded to him and offered an apology for wrongly accusing him of illegality, which I forwarded to his sponsors. My point, lawsuits can be brought, BE CAREFUL. HOWEVER, I followed my apology to his sponsors with a short letter about how in Utah, in the middle of winter, baiting elk with hay was NOT hunting and was very unethical, ol' PIG MAN had some sponsors who didn't like that behavior and dropped him. 

In short, be correct with your info or get sued. If you feel abused or wronged however, there is more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## NothinButGreen

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="Dustin Richardson":275xzb5r]i havent been in this thread yet, nor wanna read it.. who wants to fill me in on what happen


im bored, so i will  end result, Klark got banned for calling joel yuppy scum, and im on the border of banishment myself for sharing my opinion on some things that happened on the forum in the past :mrgreen: go back and read through it to get the full story. you should be able to get caught up pretty quick o-||[/quote:275xzb5r]

Shaun, youve only killed one carp this season? **** im winning :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

hossblur said:


> "not illegal, but highly unethical and non sporting".


 I can't count how many people believe that baiting is illegal in Utah even though I don't think it ever has been (for big game). Not that I endorse or condone the action, just a common misconception. 
Thanks for sharing! Certainly important to be clear on the law before making a big stink.


----------



## shaun larsen

Dustin Richardson said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":3och885q][quote="Dustin Richardson":3och885q]i havent been in this thread yet, nor wanna read it.. who wants to fill me in on what happen


im bored, so i will  end result, Klark got banned for calling joel yuppy scum, and im on the border of banishment myself for sharing my opinion on some things that happened on the forum in the past :mrgreen: go back and read through it to get the full story. you should be able to get caught up pretty quick o-||[/quote:3och885q]

Shaun, youve only killed one carp this season? **** im winning :mrgreen:[/quote:3och885q]
Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst

shaun larsen said:


> Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/


1000? Isn't that just one weekend down at Utah Lake :shock:


----------



## shaun larsen

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":1oymqjn1]Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/


1000? Isn't that just one weekend down at Utah Lake :shock:[/quote:1oymqjn1]
not for me!! my spots suck, i only shoot a few each time out


----------



## NothinButGreen

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="Jeff Bringhurst":eh9hgsyx][quote="shaun larsen":eh9hgsyx]Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/


1000? Isn't that just one weekend down at Utah Lake :shock:[/quote:eh9hgsyx]
not for me!! my spots suck, i only shoot a few each time out [/quote:eh9hgsyx]

I have a goldfish...


----------



## Clarq

shaun larsen said:


> Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/


Have you ever tried bowhunting for ducks? It sounds like it would suit you well. And, if a carp happened to swim by, you could get it too.


----------



## shaun larsen

Clarq said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried bowhunting for ducks? It sounds like it would suit you well. And, if a carp happened to swim by, you could get it too.
Click to expand...

yeah ive killed quite a few with a bow as well as some geese, but have never taken one in the air. this year i SHOULD *fingers crossed* draw a swan tag. if i do, its archery gear or nothin! and im gonna give it my all to get one out of the air. pretty sure i can do it... i will have my gun handy tho if a collared one decides to fly by tho


----------



## Tyson Rasmussen

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="Jeff Bringhurst":32u5rxho][quote="shaun larsen":32u5rxho]Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/


1000? Isn't that just one weekend down at Utah Lake :shock:[/quote:32u5rxho]
not for me!! my spots suck, i only shoot a few each time out [/quote:32u5rxho]

DONT BELIEVE YOU! I know where you hunt! Here's to the 2012 Bowfishing Season!!!!...  
Excited to see everybody again this summer!.... That means you too Jeff 8)


----------



## shaun larsen

Tyson Rasmussen said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":15wnnuws][quote="Jeff Bringhurst":15wnnuws][quote="shaun larsen":15wnnuws]Oh don't you worry. By the time duck season rolls around, my number will most likely be over 1000 <<--O/


1000? Isn't that just one weekend down at Utah Lake :shock:[/quote:15wnnuws]
not for me!! my spots suck, i only shoot a few each time out [/quote:15wnnuws]

DONT BELIEVE YOU! I know where you hunt! Here's to the 2012 Bowfishing Season!!!!...  
Excited to see everybody again this summer!.... That means you too Jeff 8)[/quote:15wnnuws]
:lol: shhhhh..... :O•-:

I CANT WAIT!! :O--O:


----------



## Longgun

shaun larsen said:


> yeah ive killed quite a few with a bow as well as some geese, but have never taken one in the air. this year i SHOULD *fingers crossed* draw a swan tag. if i do, its archery gear or nothin! and im gonna give it my all to get one out of the air. pretty sure i can do it... i will have my gun handy tho if a collared one decides to fly by tho


you and my son need to chat... he's got it in his craw to take an airbound honker with his bow this season... 8) o-||


----------



## shaun larsen

Longgun said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ive killed quite a few with a bow as well as some geese, but have never taken one in the air. this year i SHOULD *fingers crossed* draw a swan tag. if i do, its archery gear or nothin! and im gonna give it my all to get one out of the air. pretty sure i can do it... i will have my gun handy if a collared one decides to fly by tho
> 
> 
> 
> you and my son need to chat... he's got it in his craw to take an airbound honker with his bow this season... 8) o-||
Click to expand...

that would be pretty awesome!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

shaun larsen said:


> draw a swan tag.


I keep telling my self that im going try to take my swan with my bow.But when it time to go after them I just cant pull my self to do it.One day I will do it.Good luck


----------



## shaun larsen

dkhntrdstn said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> draw a swan tag.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my self that im going try to take my swan with my bow.But when it time to go after them I just cant pull my self to do it.One day I will do it.Good luck
Click to expand...

ive wanted to do it for awhile now. but i never thought it was possible until the last few years when i really got good at decoying birds. now im almost positive i can stick one when hes locked up coming into the spread. with a little luck, i'll get it all on film 8)


----------



## Homer

Its snowing, scratch that. ITS A FREAKING BLIZZARD IN DELTA TODAY!!!! They finally showed up.


----------



## Vanilla

We got some Tred Barta going on here!


----------

